# Shipping goods to Australia



## bobodaclown (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a Melbournian who moved to NYC a few years ago and am getting ready to come back.

My employer has agreed to pay for upto 1000 kgs worth of stuff back home for me, and with everything in America being much cheaper then Oz I;m looking at stocking up with stuff like jumpers, jackets, jeans, shoes ect ect. Is there a limit that I should be aware of before needing to pay any form of taxes? 

thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not sure....

Because we were moving to Australia we could just bring any amount of stuff with us. Things that were under a year should be declared so that tax can be paid. 

However you are returning to Oz so I'm not sure what the ruling would be there....

Here's the customs website and that may be able to help you:
information for travellers

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bobodaclown (Oct 15, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I'm not sure....
> 
> Because we were moving to Australia we could just bring any amount of stuff with us. Things that were under a year should be declared so that tax can be paid.
> 
> ...



thanks alot Karen, thanks to your link i was able to find:

a very informative PDF which says that I am eligable for the same as you
http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/UPE_factsheet.pdf

and the form that needs to be filled out:
http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/b534.pdf

pretty much looks like you have to own the item for > 1 year _except_ for stuff like clothing, shoes (which is great for me) 

thanks again Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy shopping 

Dolly


----------



## bobodaclown (Oct 15, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Happy shopping
> 
> Dolly


haha thanks Dolly

just to put it into perspective, I bought a pair of Jordans from Macys over the weekend for $41.50 then jumped onto footlocker.com.au and they were $219.95


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I know.....it's a bit of an eye opener isn't it!!! 

When we were back in the UK recently we raided M&S. Next time we go back to the UK we are packing light and then having another big spend up.

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm originally from North Carolina and the price of things here was a total shock to me at first (it still is sometimes!)

Sometimes I just buy things online in the US and have them shipped here because it's cheaper than buying it here... 

I'm in a pickle this Christmas because my entire family wants cool Aussie stuff (which is fair) so it's going to cost me a fortune to buy things for everyone. Next year though, it's Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy and I'm shipping it all straight to my parents' house with a "Merry Christmas" note hahah


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Ooo... shopping. I'm in Ireland and I miss shopping at home. I was debating heading for Thanksgiving: half to see my family and half to hit up the Black Friday sales (HUGE shopping day for those of you not familiar!). I'm with Tiffini as far as online shopping and shipping!

I'm getting a little worried about the prices in Oz, but I suppose I've gotten a bit used to it being away from home for over 2 years now. The sunshine will be worth it!


----------



## bobodaclown (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I figured out how to get all the ladies onto a thread.. mention shopping 

but yeah, prices in the States get a thumbs up while prices for almost everything else sucks big time in Oz, I'm not too sure why though. Off shopping I go


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

300 million-strong market vs a 20 million-strong market probably has something to do with it. Economies of scale and all that.


----------

